# Akatsuki Style



## UchihaEichi (Nov 16, 2008)

The akatsuki are teens and are going to highschool! custom characters and real ones.
Rules:
Don't be overly weak or strong
at least one weaknes and one specialty
other stuff.

Follow this template (this is sign-up as well as rp)
Name:
Age: (16-18)
Specialty:
Rank:
Weakness:
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
This is my char:
Name- Eichi
Age- 16
specialty- Mental Attacks, Poison, Transformation
Rank- At school
Weakness: No physical power at all


----------

